# [Risolto] problema automount chiavetta USB

## lele_dj

Fino a qualche giorno fa tutto funzionava alla perfezione, il problema è nato quando ho provato ad installare il livecd di gentoo sulla chiavetta USB ... e più precisamente è iniziato quando ho cercato di rendere avviabile la chiavetta scrivendo il MBR .... non ho ancora capito da cosa possa dipendere, ma ora quando inserisco la chiavetta in un qualsiasi slot, non viene più montata in automatico ... ho provato anche a formattarla ma niente   :Sad: 

Non ho aggiornato nienete quindi non ho sovrascritto nessun file di configurazione .... hald e dbus sono nel runlevel di default .... ho provato a riemergere sia hal che dbus .... la chiavetta viene riconosciuta all'inserimento .... e gli viene assegnato (come prima del fattaccio) il /dev/sdc .... il problema non esiste se inserisco un cd nel lettore, quiesto viene tranquillamenmte montato in /media 

se può servire, questo è l'output di lsusb ... Logitech è il mouse e PQI è la chiavetta

```
dj lele # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c024 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 3538:0050 Power Quotient International Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

e questo è l'output di fdisk ... la chiavetta come ho già detto è /dev/sdc

```
dj lele # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hdb: 122.9 GB, 122942324736 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14946 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1       10199    81923436    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hdb2           10200       14946    38130277+   b  W95 FAT32

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         153     1228941   83  Linux

/dev/sda2             154         408     2048287+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             409        4232    30716280   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            4233        9729    44154652+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1         131     1052226   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2             132         262     1052257+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3             263        5361    40957717+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb4            5362        9964    36973597+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdc: 1043 MB, 1043595264 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 126 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1         126     1012063+   6  FAT16

```

Cosa posso fare?   :Confused: Last edited by lele_dj on Sun Dec 09, 2007 11:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danielinux

Ma riesci a montare manualmente la partizione sdc1?

----------

## lele_dj

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Ma riesci a montare manualmente la partizione sdc1?

 

Si ... montandola a mano da terminale nessun problema ... se non che per poi scriverci ho bisogno dei permessi di root

Ho provato anche a loggarmi in gnome come root e inserendo la penna non viene montata comunque in automatico

----------

## danielinux

Hai provato con altre chiavette usb per vedere se te le monta in auto?

----------

## lele_dj

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Hai provato con altre chiavette usb per vedere se te le monta in auto?

 

Purtroppo non ne ho altre ... mi era anche venuto in mente di provarci .....

----------

## danielinux

Domanda stupida ... hai creato il file system?

----------

## Kernel78

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Domanda stupida ... hai creato il file system?

 

Se la riesce a montare a mano direi proprio di si ...

----------

## lele_dj

Il filesystem è OK ... qualcuno ha altre idee su cosa possa essere successo?   :Confused: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> Il filesystem è OK ... qualcuno ha altre idee su cosa possa essere successo?  

 

Visto che l'unica cosa che hai modificato è stato l'MBR forse il problema è da ricercare li.

----------

## lele_dj

Risolto ...

In pratica il responsabile era gparted .... lo avevo usato per partizionare la chiavetta e a quanto ho capito a lui non piace l'automount perchè interferisce con il suo funzionamento ... quindi lo disbilita   :Shocked:  ...

... Googleando ho scoperto che basta rimuopvere il file

```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/gparted-disable-automount.fdi
```

poi riavviare hald

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart
```

e tutto torna a funzionare   :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

----------

## CarloJekko

sei la manna dal cielo... avevo lo stesso problema !!!

----------

## lordalbert

mitico... anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema, ed ho appena risolto!  :Very Happy: 

tnx

----------

